# Maxima 2004 C1110 Controller Failure



## Om3r (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, im having problem with normal braking.. the ABS activates.. The abs light is on with the C1110 DTC.. 

I looked on the web and there a recall for this issue but my car has 183000km and im wondering if it will be covered?


----------

